# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nekoperatie

## Martfu

Ik heb 4 jaar geleden een nekoperatie gehad. Ze hebben met een stukje bot uit mijn heup de wervels aan elkaar gezet . Via mijn keel zijn ze naar binnen gegaan en de schroeven zitten achter. Het(titanium) plaatje zit aan de voorkant.
Nu heb ik vaak last van "stroom gevoel" over mijn hele lichaam. Ook mijn schouders doen pijn. 
Wat kan ik hieraan doen?
Kan iemqand me helpen?

----------


## MissMolly

Heb je dit al eens met je huisarts besproken, of met de chirurg die de operatie heeft uitgevoerd?
Wat zeiden die er over?

----------


## Martfu

Badankt voor je snelle reactie.
Ik ben bij mijn huisarts geweest en die zei dat ik misschien naar mijn chirurg terug moest of eerst een tens apparaat proberen. Ik krijg al laezer accupuntuur, maar dat helpt niet erg.

----------


## MissMolly

Dan zou ik zeker bij de chirurg aankloppen. Misschien heeft die dit vaker gehoord, en wie weet heeft hij er zelfs een oplossing voor. En anders zou misschien zelfs bekeken kunnen worden of de zaak zodanig hersteld is dat het metaal er nu misschien uit kan...
Je weet nooit......

----------

